# "...deserves to be better known"



## KenOC

Or "should be heard more often", or "unjustly neglected", or any of a dozen similar phrases.

If all the music that deserved to be better known *were* better known, how much music would that be? Would our brains explode? It's a puzzle...

So let's limit our responses to a SINGLE ANSWER: Which one piece of music really really really should be better known? And of course, why?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> If all the music that deserved to be better known *were* better known, how much music would that be? Would our brains explode? It's a puzzle...


I've no response to the OT for the moment, just a comment. Yes, I do think our brains would explode, and that's why we limit ourselves to our "top 10 composers" and what-not, because if we did "top 1000 composers" we'd feel like we'd never actually achieved something when listening to just one good composer. "I know Brahms! That's a 10th of all I need to know!" is more preferred than "I know Brahms, but oh no! So much more to discover! Raff and Reinecke and Reicha and Rheinberger and Bruch and AGHHH!! I'm an ignoramus!" Something like that would happen...


----------



## hpowders

Brains explode? Oh please. Most of us only use a small fraction of the brain's potential.

Bring it on, I say!!! :clap:

(You can start with Vincent Persichetti's symphonies and piano sonatas).


----------



## Blancrocher

I think that William Walton's "Variations on a Theme by Hindemith" is an unjustly neglected masterwork. Rarely performed and recorded, so far as I can tell.

Szell's is my favorite.


----------



## SimonNZ

This comes hot on the heels of my saying "deserves to be considerably better know" on the current listening thread, but even if it wasn't my answer would be the same: Monteverdi's Selva Morale E Spirituale, an endless treasure trove round-up of the sacred works CM wrote over the last two and a half decades of his life at San Marco, Venice.

Michel Corboz's superb 6-cd set is, i believe, still the only complete recording and is currently in an insanely cheap budget box:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/2564671474

Care to sample? Here's all seven and a half hours to dip in and out of as you see fit:






edit: changed to a link with better sound quality


----------



## KenOC

SimonNZ said:


> Monteverdi's Selva Morale E Spirituale, an endless treasure trove round-up of the sacred works CM wrote over the last two and a half decades of his life...


Can you select a single piece as requested in the OP? Thanks! I'm going to keep a list and post it if it gets long enough.

So far there's only one work on that list.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Havergal Brian - A Gothic Symphony (apparently the version on Hyperion is the best of the very limited field)

Why? It is reputed to be the largest and most complex symphony written. Its only been performed a handful of times because it is so long, complex and requires such enormous forces that it it is very difficult to stage it.


----------



## KenOC

So far:

Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith

Listening to the Walton now, seems to be quite a fine piece!


----------



## SimonNZ

KenOC said:


> Can you select a single piece as requested in the OP? Thanks! .


That's more problematic. I think of that as one big collection, and while a number of pieces have made it on to albums and some might even be recognised , my calling it neglected is to suggest that the collection is so rich that conductors, and listeners, shouldn't be returning to always the same selections, but exploring deeply into it.


----------



## bigshot

Myaskovsky's symphonies were a huge pleasant surprise to me.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Most of us only use a small fraction of the brain's potential.


Simplistic quote, grossly overused, possibly untrue.

However, not sure about exploding brains either!


----------



## Aramis

Piano Quintet in G minor by Juliusz Zarębski

Because it's disturbing to see that the most popular piano quintets: Brahms, Schumann etc. dominate the genre because of the overall fame of their authors rather than their own unique quality, while the true masterpiece lies forgotten, though recently Argerich blew some dust off the work it's still largely unknown.


----------



## KenOC

bigshot said:


> Myaskovsky's symphonies were a huge pleasant surprise to me.


Would one of them qualify as your answer to the OP?


----------



## bigshot

I refuse to follow rules.


----------



## KenOC

bigshot said:


> I refuse to follow rules.


No fruit cup for you!

So far:

Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarębski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)

The scherzo from the Zarębski is here. Yes, very different!


----------



## revdrdave

Joaquin Turina's Piano Trio No. 1, Op.35








The choice of this piece is a wee bit arbitrary. Had the question been "composer who deserves to be better known," my choice hands-down would be Turina--to me, one of most under-appreciated composers of the 19th-20th centuries. I chose the Piano Trio No. 1 because it was my introduction to Turina, and an absolutely gorgeous work. Also, to the extent Turina is known at all, it is for a (very small) handful of orchestral and piano works. Other than his vocal works, his chamber music is probably the least-explored area of his output, which is all the more reason to nominate the Piano Trio No. 1.


----------



## Weston

revdrdave said:


> Joaquin Turina's Piano Trio No. 1, Op.35
> View attachment 34612
> 
> 
> The choice of this piece is a wee bit arbitrary. Had the question been "composer who deserves to be better known," my choice hands-down would be Turina--to me, one of most under-appreciated composers of the 19th-20th centuries. I chose the Piano Trio No. 1 because it was my introduction to Turina, and an absolutely gorgeous work. Also, to the extent Turina is known at all, it is for a (very small) handful of orchestral and piano works. Other than his vocal works, his chamber music is probably the least-explored area of his output, which is all the more reason to nominate the Piano Trio No. 1.


I rather like the Piano Trio in F better, but either is an excellent choice! I can wholeheartedly concur with Turina as needing more attention.

But no, that is not my vote necessarily, KenOC. I think that requires a lot more thought on my part.


----------



## brotagonist

I agree with bigshot about Myaskovsky; however, I haven't heard enough and the little I have heard, I haven't heard often enough, to be able to add to the list (yet).


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 34617
DVORAK does not get much credit for his music,he has great trios,quartets,quintets & a nice string sextet.He has 3 fine concertos,piano,violin & cello.Also has 9 SYMPHONIES.


----------



## MrTortoise

Aramis said:


> Piano Quintet in G minor by Juliusz Zarębski
> 
> Because it's disturbing to see that the most popular piano quintets: Brahms, Schumann etc. dominate the genre because of the overall fame of their authors rather than their own unique quality, while the true masterpiece lies forgotten, though recently Argerich blew some dust off the work it's still largely unknown.


Listened to the 1st movement on youtube and enjoyed it. Sounded harmonically adventurous for its time.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

My nomination: Hans Rott's symphony in E major. It's a little bit better known today than it used to be and a few more orchestras (amateur and professional) have had a shot at performing it in recent years. However, I gather it remains largely unknown outside enthusiasts of late Romantic music. The work itself is not perfect by any stretch: for instance, the final movement - twice as long as the others - is a bit of a potluck of different ideas and sounds like it's ending about three times before it finally does. But he was 19 when he wrote the first movement and a mere 21 when he finished it, so you can forgive the flaws in light of the talent that permeates the piece.

For anyone interested in sampling it: the most viewed version on YouTube is the one by the Norrköping Symphony Orchestra under the direction of Leif Segerstam, but in my opinion it's not the best. The recordings conducted by Dennis Russell Davies, Catherine Rückwardt and Sebastian Weigle seem to capture the spirit of the music better.



mtmailey said:


> DVORAK does not get much credit for his music


This is news to me.


----------



## hreichgott

Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata no. 2


----------



## KenOC

So far:

Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata no. 2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott, Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Joaquin Turina, Piano Trio No. 1, Op.35 (revdrdave)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarębski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## hpowders

CyrilWashbrook said:


> *My nomination: Hans Rott's symphony in E major.* It's a little bit better known today than it used to be and a few more orchestras (amateur and professional) have had a shot at performing it in recent years. However, I gather it remains largely unknown outside enthusiasts of late Romantic music. The work itself is not perfect by any stretch: for instance, the final movement - twice as long as the others - is a bit of a potluck of different ideas and sounds like it's ending about three times before it finally does. But he was 19 when he wrote the first movement and a mere 21 when he finished it, so you can forgive the flaws in light of the talent that permeates the piece.
> 
> For anyone interested in sampling it: the most viewed version on YouTube is the one by the Norrköping Symphony Orchestra under the direction of Leif Segerstam, but in my opinion it's not the best. The recordings conducted by Dennis Russell Davies, Catherine Rückwardt and Sebastian Weigle seem to capture the spirit of the music better.
> 
> This is news to me.


I must investigate the Rott. Sounds like I'm a home insurance investigator!


----------



## Weston

After due consideration (that is, until I gave up about halfway through my list of lesser known composers) I still came up with several candidates, and it's painful to choose only one. However I added the criterion that not only should the piece be better known - it _could_ easily be.

All it would take for *Ernst Bloch's Concerto Grosso No. 1* to be better known is for someone to use it as the opening theme of any serious BBC or PBS dramatic production. It would work very well for that. I haven't analyzed what it does in terms of structure, development, or expanding musical boundaries. I'm basing my choice solely on how memorable and universal in scope the opening theme could be.


----------



## kangxi

Ferdinand Ries: Piano Concerto no8 A Flat Major from 1826. It's an outstanding work shot through with echoes of Beethoven. The first subject of the opening movement is one of the grandest tunes I've heard - on par with the main theme in Mozart's great C Maj concerto no25 K503. And you're in luck: it's available on Naxos hence won't break the bank. I've had it a while but only just now twigged how good it is: it's on my System almost continuously

Aramis: tks for tip re Zarebski, a composer up to now I've not heard of. It's on my to buy list.

I'll second the Rott - isn't it also known as Mahler's no 0?


----------



## senza sordino

I only recently purchased this piece, it's not something I've known for years, but I am very impressed.

*Chausson Symphony in Bb major* It's a French symphony in the tradition of Cesar Franck, but to my inexperienced ears, I think Chausson, while composing, dipped his pen a couple of times in Wagner's ink well.

But if you'll indulge me I have another choice
*Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto* because the world needs to hear more guitar concerti


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

I feel Weston's pain in selecting just one from of an embarrassment of comparatively unknown treasures. Joseph Marx is remembered today chiefly for his songs (his Rilke and Storm settings are esp. memorable). His chamber work also displays a wonderful lyricism that I think must surely have attracted the Lyric Quartet in the issue below. My vote, then, is for his _Quartetto Chromatico _(1948 rev.)


----------



## nightscape

hpowders said:


> I must investigate the Rott. Sounds like I'm a home insurance investigator!


While Rott died very young, and clearly had a lot of potential, his symphony is a bit over-hyped in terms of its greatness.


----------



## Mahlerian

Franz Schmidt's Fourth Symphony in C major is a dark, funereal work in a Bruckner/Reger vein of contrapuntal Germanicness, four continuous movements running 45 minutes developed almost entirely out of its opening trumpet theme. It has been recorded by Zubin Mehta and Franz Welser-Most among others, but the composer remains little known.


















His other works really haven't appealed to me all that much, and he's infamous for taking on a commission for a cantata to glorify the Nazi party (though he never finished it).


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> But if you'll indulge me I have another choice


Well? One and one only!


----------



## Blancrocher

KenOC said:


> Well? One and one only!


You're so hard on us, KenOC.


----------



## arpeggio

*Walter Piston SYMPHONY NUMBER TWO*

Walter Piston _Symphony Number 2_

Edit: It was very difficult to come up with just one.


----------



## GreenMamba

William Duckworth's Time Curve Preludes (which I don't think are very well known). Called the Well-Tempered Clavier of minimalism, which isn't exactly right.


----------



## KenOC

Blancrocher said:


> You're so hard on us, KenOC.


This undisciplined crew needs some harsh usage. You'll thank me for it some day!


----------



## KenOC

So far:

Ernst Bloch, Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
William Duckworth, Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Joseph Marx, Quartetto Chromatico, 1948 rev. (Berlioznestpasmort)
Walter Piston, Symphony #2 (Arpeggio)
Ferdinand Ries, Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott, Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Joaquin Turina, Piano Trio #1, Op.35 (revdrdave)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarębski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Well? One and one only!


So my first choice was disqualified?


----------



## Bulldog

senza sordino said:


> So my first choice was disqualified?


That's evidently the penalty you pay - everything gets scratched.

Seriously, I'm confident KenOC will proudly place your first choice on the list. And it's a fine choice. The Chausson is a very enjoyable work; I like it as much as the Franck (a good coupling).


----------



## nightscape

arpeggio said:


> Walter Piston _Symphony Number 2_


You can tell that a composer or a symphony isn't all that well known when you go to Amazon, type in "Piston Symphony 2" and this is the first thing that comes up. I'm dead serious.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> So my first choice was disqualified?


A signed and notarized affidavit will do, stating that this is your first and only choice. And, of course, that you forswear all others.


----------



## KenOC

So far:

Ernst Bloch, Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Ernest Chausson, Symphony in B-flat major (senza sordino)
William Duckworth, Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Joseph Marx, Quartetto Chromatico, 1948 rev. (Berlioznestpasmort)
Walter Piston, Symphony #2 (Arpeggio)
Ferdinand Ries, Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott, Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Franz Schmidt, Symphony #4 in C major (Mahlerian)
Joaquin Turina, Piano Trio #1, Op.35 (revdrdave)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarębski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## violadude

La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura by Luigi Nono

I went with the first thing that came to mind since I know it would be impossible if I thought about it too much. 

Plus it's not like the fate of the human race rests on which piece I choose.

Or does it?...


----------



## Guest

Deserves to be better known?

A thousand contributions. From each person at TC.

Would be scarcely enough.

One? ONE?

Ken.

Ken Ken Ken Ken Ken.

Sigh.

When you ask for a thousand things, from each of us, that deserve to be better known, maybe then I will play.

A thousand. Nothing less.


----------



## Blancrocher

:lol: 

Come on, some guy, don't hold back--tell us what you really think.


----------



## Weston

How do we decide who wins, and is there a prize? I've already garnered an expanded want list out of this.


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> How do we decide who wins, and is there a prize? I've already garnered an expanded want list out of this.


Well, that's pretty much the idea. Selfishly, the list is for my own benefit! If others gain from it, they should send me cash payments. I accept PayPal...


----------



## bigshot

brotagonist said:


> I agree with bigshot about Myaskovsky; however, I haven't heard enough and the little I have heard, I haven't heard often enough, to be able to add to the list (yet).


Be careful! No fruit cup!


----------



## arpeggio

*Miaskovsky (Myaskovsky)*

I submitted a post concerning a box set of this complete symphonies in th "Latest Purchases" Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-415.html#post560925

The dude composed twenty-seven symphonies. Take your pick.


----------



## dgee

Yeah, just off the top of the head Stravinsky's Ebony Concerto - jazzy, joyous, hilarious and bite-sized!


----------



## mmsbls

I'll suggest Hummel's Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor Op. 89. Hummel was much better known during his day. Apparently Chopin once "bragged" that a friend of his thought his F minor concerto was better than a Hummel concerto. So Chopin thought highly of Hummel's piano concertos. Many of Hummel's concertos are nice, but I find the B minor my favorite.


----------



## Ingélou

A small piece, Francisco Tarrega, the Little Musical Box:






I am not bothered whether it makes your list, but grateful that your thread made me try to find it again. I'd already made several attempts over the last year, but my problem was that I heard it on an LP of mainly Rodrigo pieces, so I looked for it under Rodrigo. Since I had such a job finding it, I think it *must * 'deserve to be better known'. But I don't like fruit cup anyway, as the grapes are almost always sour.


----------



## GioCar

IMO there are several of them, but I'd pick up:

Alfredo Casella - Symphony No.2

since it's one of my most recent discoveries.

It's very seldom performed, and asaik it has received just two (recent) recordings:
- BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda (Chandos)
- Orchestra sinfonica di Roma, Francesco la Vecchia (Naxos) 
Composed in the years 1908-10, it had its premiere in Paris in 2010, and this has remained the only performance in about 90 years.

Casella had a stong admiration for Mahler. It's clearly perceivable from his symphony, although it remains a very personal work.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Headphone Hermit said:


> Havergal Brian - A Gothic Symphony (apparently the version on Hyperion is the best of the very limited field)
> 
> Why? It is reputed to be the largest and most complex symphony written. Its only been performed a handful of times because it is so long, complex and requires such enormous forces that it it is very difficult to stage it.


Nice pick. I listened to part of a performance of it earlier today and enjoyed it - will come back and listen in full when I have time.


----------



## Chordalrock

I've mentioned this in other threads, but I honestly think the credo from Dufay's "Missa L'homme arme" is vastly underrated. There are only two recordings of it available, only one of them decent (Oxford Camerata), while there are dozens of recordings available of Beethoven's complete -- yes, complete -- piano sonatas. And the sheet music for these sonatas is pretty clear on how to perform them, so there's distinctly less need for a variety of recordings.

To say a few words on why I think the Dufay piece is so good: the counterpoint isn't rigid like it would be in imitative works (which are usually over-valued due to their technical brilliance -- Ockeghem's Missa Prolationum being an example), this freeness of it gives Dufay more of an opportunity to focus on harmonic movement and the ability to just let the music flow, and it flows gloriously, the melodic inventiveness, the rhythmic genius, the way it enlivens the text, the scale of it and how it manages to be a coherent whole without Beethoven like motivic development uniting the whole piece. This music almost makes you think motivic development produces rigid kind of childlike pieces and it was Dufay who got it right and everybody else who got it wrong. I value this piece as highly as the best of Bach and Beethoven, so obviously I would think it's underrated considering almost nobody is familiar with it.


----------



## Aramis

MrTortoise said:


> Listened to the 1st movement on youtube and enjoyed it. Sounded harmonically adventurous for its time.


Well, would you expect any less from beloved student of Liszt? Apart from the harmony, I particularly love the writing for strings, unusually for virtuoso pianist it shows great ability and sense in using these instruments and at times it sounds almost pre-impressionist to me, despite the very romantic spirit of the whole work.


----------



## MrTortoise

Aramis said:


> Well, would you expect any less from beloved student of Liszt? Apart from the harmony, I particularly love the writing for strings, unusually for virtuoso pianist it shows great ability and sense in writing for these instruments and at times sounds almost pre-impressionist to me, despite the very romantic spirit of the whole work.


I was struck by the string parts as well. Usually piano quintets tend to be more of a piano concerto than a balanced chamber work and the strings are the highlight of the movement. It was nice to hear the strings in the driver's seat for a change.

I look forward to listening to the other movements soon.


----------



## Tristan

*Rubinstein* - Piano Concerto No. 3, Op. 45

Anton Rubinstein wrote 5 piano concertos, none of which are significantly popular or frequently performed. The only recordings I know of are on the Marco Polo label, which specializes in obscure music. But I absolutely love Rubinstein's piano concerti and the 3rd stood out to me especially. I would recommend any of them as something not to be neglected


----------



## moody

Tristan said:


> *Rubinstein* - Piano Concerto No. 3, Op. 45
> 
> Anton Rubinstein wrote 5 piano concertos, none of which are significantly popular or frequently performed. The only recordings I know of are on the Marco Polo label, which specializes in obscure music. But I absolutely love Rubinstein's piano concerti and the 3rd stood out to me especially. I would recommend any of them as something not to be neglected


He was a wild pianist !


----------



## moody

Richard Strauss. Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano left-hand and orchestra. 
How often to you hear this work?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ingélou said:


> A small piece, Francisco Tarrega, the Little Musical Box:


thanks for that - it made me smile as it reminded me of watching Camberwick Green as a child


----------



## KenOC

So far:

Ernst Bloch, Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Alfredo Casella, Symphony #2 (GioCar)
Ernest Chausson, Symphony in B-flat major (senza sordino)
William Duckworth, Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Guillaume Dufay, Missa L'homme arme (Chordalrock)
Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor (mmsbls)
Joseph Marx, Quartetto Chromatico, 1948 rev. (Berlioznestpasmort)
Luigi Nono, La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (violadude)
Walter Piston, Symphony #2 (Arpeggio)
Ferdinand Ries, Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott, Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Anton Rubinstein, Piano Concerto #3, Op. 45 (Tristsan)
Franz Schmidt, Symphony #4 in C major (Mahlerian)
Richard Strauss, Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano l.h. and orchestra (moody)
Igor Stravinsky, Ebony Concerto (dgee)
Francisco Tarrega, the Little Musical Box (Ingelou)
Joaquin Turina, Piano Trio #1, Op.35 (revdrdave)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarębski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## Winterreisender

I'll recommend a work which I have mentioned a few times on other threads recently, but which I really think deserves recognition.

Anton Reicha, Wind Quintet, Op. 100, No. 5 in A minor






I find this piece wonderfully melodic; it sounds a bit like Mozart on a good day. The wind quintet is a deligtful combination of instruments, sadly neglected by most of the major composers, by Reicha composed enough wind quintets to make up for that deficiency, and I really think it is a repertoire worth exploring.


----------



## Blancrocher

moody said:


> Richard Strauss. Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano left-hand and orchestra.
> How often to you hear this work?


Leon Fleisher used to be able to keep great works like that in the repertoire single-handed!

*p.s.* You'd better remove your "like," Ingelou--turns out this is one of the few left-handed works Fleisher _didn't_ perform! Neglected, indeed!


----------



## PrimoUomo

Cæli Enarrant by Jean-Joseph Cassanea de Mondonville, a colorful piece featuring a great _Récit_ (Aria) for bass and chorus.







The only recording of it is by Christophe Coin & Ensemble baroque de Limoges and is - quite annoyingly - OUT OF PRINT! (But i got it.)


----------



## cournot

Although Hanson's Second Symphony gets all the good press, I rather prefer his Symphony 3, especially in the impressive Mercury recording conducted by Hanson himself. The reminders of Sibelius are very welcome to my ear and I think that the typical concert goer would find it easy to like this piece.

Hanson was obviously too old fashioned for the age. I remember speaking to a professor of music about Hanson's work at a party. His only comment was, "Oh. That fascist." He didn't explain.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Alexander Borodin: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major 

(also the Symphony No. 2 in B minor seems to have lost the "importance" it had in the past, even in this forum if one looks at it's position on "The TC 150 Most Recommended Symphonies")


----------



## Cosmos

I'm not sure if this counts, but even though Artur Honegger's third symphony (so called Symphonie Litergique) is hailed by some to be one of the great war-time masterpieces of the 20th century, I have never seen any mention of the work outside of a few books.

So I will nominate the third symphony.


----------



## hreichgott

Weston said:


> *Ernst Bloch's Concerto Grosso No. 1*


has a special place in my heart due to being my first ever concerto performance


----------



## jim prideaux

brotagonist said:


> I agree with bigshot about Myaskovsky; however, I haven't heard enough and the little I have heard, I haven't heard often enough, to be able to add to the list (yet).


might I suggest the 17th,primarily because of the slow movement, or the 23rd,or then again the 24th.......not sure really!


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-2nd symphony-the one that seems generally least appreciated, what about his 2nd cello concerto?, Rubbra's 4th or Moeran's symphony?, Kalinnikov 1st?-I must now appear plain awkward,but the point is I have had the great fortune to have recently come across some music I have really enjoyed,and I am so thankful......


----------



## KenOC

jim prideaux said:


> Martinu-2nd symphony-the one that seems generally least appreciated, what about his 2nd cello concerto?, Rubbra's 4th or Moeran's symphony?, Kalinnikov 1st?-I must now appear plain awkward,but the point is I have had the great fortune to have recently come across some music I have really enjoyed,and I am so thankful......


Was there a nomination in there somewhere?


----------



## Taggart

One composer who we do not hear enough of is John Dowland. Almost anything of his could go up. I was torn between Walsingham and this which just got it:


----------



## Aramis

If you're going to do something with the list later on, Ken, some tags attached to each composition would allow people to choose from it something for themselves more easily. I mean basic informations regarding period/style/nationality written next to the titles.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Reger: Eine romantische Suite op. 125. *Underplayed work by an underappreciated late Romantic composer. The Germans know, I think. Consummate craftsmanship. Mine is on Koch/Schwann, the RSO Orchestra Belin, Gerd Albrecht cond.


----------



## Rhombic

*Lyatoshynsky, S. - Symphony No. 3*
This is an amazing masterwork (particularly great for brass players), which I would compare with some of Prokofiev's works. However, this Ukrainian composer of the Soviet era, like many others (Myaskovsky included) have been somehow buried beneath the depths of the Unknown-Musical-Composers ocean. What a shame. I eagerly recommend this symphony to anyone who likes music. 




I'm sure than in the year 2200, they will call this period of time the Musical Dark Ages (no important musical movements between 1970-2014, when compared to other periods of time).


----------



## KenOC

To date:

Ernst Bloch, Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Alexander Borodin, Symphony #1 in E flat major (Richannes Wrahms)
Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Alfredo Casella, Symphony #2 (GioCar)
Ernest Chausson, Symphony in B-flat major (senza sordino)
John Dowland, Semper Dowland semper dolens (Taggart)
William Duckworth, Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Guillaume Dufay, Missa L'homme arme (Chordalrock)
Howard Hanson, Symphony #3 (cournot)
Arthur Honegger, Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" (Cosmos)
Boris Lyatoshynsky, Symphony #3 (Rhombic)
Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor (mmsbls)
Joseph Marx, Quartetto Chromatico, 1948 rev. (Berlioznestpasmort)
Jean-Joseph Cassanea de Mondonville, Cæli Enarrant (PrimoUomo)
Luigi Nono, La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (violadude)
Walter Piston, Symphony #2 (Arpeggio)
Max Reger, Eine romantische Suite Op. 125 (millionrainbows)
Anton Reicha, Wind Quintet Op. 100 #5 in A minor (Winterreisender)
Ferdinand Ries, Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott, Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Anton Rubinstein, Piano Concerto #3, Op. 45 (Tristsan)
Franz Schmidt, Symphony #4 in C major (Mahlerian)
Richard Strauss, Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano l.h. and orch (moody)
Igor Stravinsky, Ebony Concerto (dgee)
Francisco Tarrega, the Little Musical Box (Ingelou)
Joaquin Turina, Piano Trio #1, Op.35 (revdrdave)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarębski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## Winterreisender

Taggart said:


> One composer who we do not hear enough of is John Dowland. Almost anything of his could go up. I was torn between Walsingham and this which just got it:


Great recommendation Taggart, I love Dowland's lute music as well. Your post inspired me to listen to the piece Walsingham and I was very impressed by it. My favourite Dowland lute piece is the Frog Galliard, which I would definitely recommend if you don't already know it. Such a beautiful melody!


----------



## KenOC

Amazing. We currently have 29 recommendations, each from a different forum member! I'd better add mine and make it 30.

Benjamin Britten, Cello Symphony Op. 68 -- I think a lot of people avoid this because it sounds quite forbidding and doesn't seem immediately rewarding. That wouldn't bother some people at all, but most of those people don't listen much to Britten! Anyway, trust me on this one.


----------



## Alfacharger

Bernard Herrmann's only Symphony (1941). A wonderful work.


----------



## PetrB

hreichgott said:


> has a special place in my heart due to being my first ever concerto performance


Correction, your first ever obbligato experience, LOL.


----------



## PetrB

Robert Moran ~ Requiem: Chant du Cygne
The link of this performance is the only recording.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Amazing. We currently have 29 recommendations, each from a different forum member! I'd better add mine and make it 30.
> 
> Benjamin Britten, Cello Symphony Op. 68 -- I think a lot of people avoid this because it sounds quite forbidding and doesn't seem immediately rewarding. That wouldn't bother some people at all, but most of those people don't listen much to Britten! Anyway, trust me on this one.


I agree, it is a forbidding piece, I don't quite get it. I love Britten, but the Cello Symphony is one piece I haven't understood. Maybe I should get my hands and ears on the Rostropovich version.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> I agree, it is a forbidding piece, I don't quite get it. I love Britten, but the Cello Symphony is one piece I haven't understood. Maybe I should get my hands and ears on the Rostropovich version.


Cellist Pieter Wispelwey has written some notes on Britten's Cello Symphony that are worth reading. May help. May! 

http://www.onyxclassics.com/sleevenotes.php?ID=108

BTW I think Wallfisch's version is as good as Britten/Rostropovich, and in somewhat better sound. Haven't heard others!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Ken you have made this really difficult because as you know I listen to a LOT unknown works and could probably easily list 100. But since you have made the rule of one then I will restrict myself to a work I am currently enjoying. Not that it's better than other pieces I could choose. I just really love this work and hope others on here might seek it out.

I nominate American composer Lou Harrison's Symphony No. 3










Kevin


----------



## KenOC

Up to 33...

Ernst Bloch, Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Alexander Borodin, Symphony #1 in E flat major (Richannes Wrahms)
Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Benjamin Britten, Cello Symphony Op. 68 (KenOC)
Alfredo Casella, Symphony #2 (GioCar)
Ernest Chausson, Symphony in B-flat major (senza sordino)
John Dowland, Semper Dowland semper dolens (Taggart)
William Duckworth, Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Guillaume Dufay, Missa L'homme arme (Chordalrock)
Howard Hanson, Symphony #3 (cournot)
Lou Harrison, Symphony #3 (Kevin Pearson)
Bernard Herrmann, Symphony (Alfacharger)
Arthur Honegger, Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" (Cosmos)
Boris Lyatoshynsky, Symphony #3 (Rhombic)
Robert Moran, Requiem: Chant du Cygne (PetrB)
Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor (mmsbls)
Joseph Marx, Quartetto Chromatico, 1948 rev. (Berlioznestpasmort)
Jean-Joseph Cassanea de Mondonville, Cæli Enarrant (PrimoUomo)
Luigi Nono, La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (violadude)
Walter Piston, Symphony #2 (Arpeggio)
Max Reger, Eine romantische Suite Op. 125 (millionrainbows)
Anton Reicha, Wind Quintet Op. 100 #5 in A minor (Winterreisender)
Ferdinand Ries, Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott, Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Anton Rubinstein, Piano Concerto #3, Op. 45 (Tristsan)
Franz Schmidt, Symphony #4 in C major (Mahlerian)
Richard Strauss, Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano l.h. and orch (moody)
Igor Stravinsky, Ebony Concerto (dgee)
Francisco Tarrega, the Little Musical Box (Ingelou)
Joaquin Turina, Piano Trio #1, Op.35 (revdrdave)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarębski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## kangxi

So... what are you going to do at the end of this exercise? Listen to them all and report back?


----------



## KenOC

kangxi said:


> So... what are you going to do at the end of this exercise? Listen to them all and report back?


What am I going to do? I mean, like, I should do something? Seems a bit of an effort.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> What am I going to do? Nothing...


Except share with us. It's an interesting list. I'd like to hear these pieces, I know only a few, so there is a lot of new stuff for me to explore. And if it's as good as people say, it'll be a good listen. Now all I need is for Canada to get Spotify.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> Except share with us. It's an interesting list. I'd like to hear these pieces, I know only a few, so there is a lot of new stuff for me to explore. And if it's as good as people say, it'll be a good listen. Now all I need is for Canada to get Spotify.


Canada, eh? Sign up with the Toronto Symphony for Beethoven on Demand. That will give you access to the Naxos Music Library, where you can find most of these pieces, and a lot more as well! I'm in the US but use that a LOT more than Spotify! And no commercials... :tiphat:

http://www.tso.ca/en-ca/Plan-Your-Experience/Beethoven-On-Demand.aspx


----------



## shangoyal

In general I think baroque music other than Bach should be better known - there are a lot of treasures there.


----------



## Radames

Only one!!? That's hard. Kalinnikov Symhony #2. The guy died way too young.


----------



## jim prideaux

Radames said:


> Only one!!? That's hard. Kalinnikov Symhony #2. The guy died way too young.


I previously mentioned Kalinnikov 1st as a possibility but would be more than happy to lend my support to this suggestion.....


----------



## brotagonist

jim prideaux said:


> I previously mentioned Kalinnikov 1st as a possibility but would be more than happy to lend my support to this suggestion.....


You get the fruit cup


----------



## techniquest

Khachaturian Symphony No.2. Sometimes subtitled "The Bell", I genuinely believe that this symphony deserves to be heard and recognised as a superb symphonic work alongside contemporary symphonies by Shostakovich and Prokofiev. This is by far the best recording (of very few). Forget 'Sabre Dance', and the vastly OTT 3rd Symphony and listen to a serious, brilliantly orchestrated and ultimately moving symphony from the 20th century.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Difficult to know where to start here! So many unrecognised masterpieces by both well known composers and lesser known ones.
I think the big names don't need any help so I'll go lesser and choose someone who hasn't made the list yet.

Andrezj Panufnik - Sinfonia Sacra


Polish exile who lived out his days in the UK. It's his centenary year so hopefully he'll get a look-in at this years proms.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

MagneticGhost said:


> Difficult to know where to start here! So many unrecognised masterpieces by both well known composers and lesser known ones.
> I think the big names don't need any help so I'll go lesser and choose someone who hasn't made the list yet.
> 
> Andrezj Panufnik - Sinfonia Sacra
> 
> Polish exile who lived out his days in the UK. It's his centenary year so hopefully he'll get a look-in at this years proms.


Yikes! I'm currently listening to this and my nearest and dearest has dismissed it on her way past as "music where evereyone plays what they want". Please can you help me out a bit - I'm being genuine here (and I'm also apprehensive at putting my head above the parapet) - why do you like it so?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ahhhh! I should have waited to hear the whole thing - now I get it!

and there is a really interesting justification from the composer at http://www.boosey.com/pages/cr/catalogue/cat_detail.asp?musicid=234 - in this piece of music, the context matters.

Thanks, Magnetic Ghost - that's well worth another listen :tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Headphone Hermit said:


> Ahhhh! I should have waited to hear the whole thing - now I get it!
> 
> and there is a really interesting justification from the composer at http://www.boosey.com/pages/cr/catalogue/cat_detail.asp?musicid=234 - in this piece of music, the context matters.
> 
> Thanks, Magnetic Ghost - that's well worth another listen :tiphat:


I was just about to answer you to say stick with it. I find it very accessible. The return of the opening trumpet fanfare at the climax of the Hymn (finale) is one of those punch-the-air moments.

The end of the first vision when the trumpets fade out and you realise the strings have been playing a pianissimo chord proceeding into the 2nd vision of glacial beauty.
The rhythmic led 3rd vision with an awesome unaccompanied timpani portamento.
The build up of the hymn theme to the awesome peroration as mentioned above.

What's not to like. 

Glad you saw the light. It's a work that definitely deserves more attention.

Ps - thanks for the link.


----------



## quack

There are so many works that deserve to be better known by ME! that I quite forget what I like and I hardly feel myself qualified to advocate them for other people.

My initial thoughts included: (and in no way constituted an attempt to get around the one work rule) Egon Wellesz's lively and intricate symphonies, but I couldn't think of which one to pick and I also considered Hindemith's beautiful 20thC song cycle _Das Marienleben_.

I decided to opt for Josef Mattias Hauer's _Etudes_. A contemporary of Schoenberg who developed 12-tone independently but never got the fame/notoriety of the other 2nd Viennese school mob. I doubt it is a very accurate assessment but his piano music always makes me think of a 12-tone Satie, they have that kind of sparse beauty. Apparently I chose wrong as his _Etudes_ aren't on youtube, so here is his somewhat similar _Atonale Musik_


----------



## KenOC

Hmmm, up to 37. What are we going to do with this list?

Ernst Bloch, Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Alexander Borodin, Symphony #1 in E flat major (Richannes Wrahms)
Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Benjamin Britten, Cello Symphony Op. 68 (KenOC)
Alfredo Casella, Symphony #2 (GioCar)
Ernest Chausson, Symphony in B-flat major (senza sordino)
John Dowland, Semper Dowland semper dolens (Taggart)
William Duckworth, Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Guillaume Dufay, Missa L'homme arme (Chordalrock)
Howard Hanson, Symphony #3 (cournot)
Lou Harrison, Symphony #3 (Kevin Pearson)
Josef Mattias Hauer, Etudes (quack)
Bernard Herrmann, Symphony (Alfacharger)
Arthur Honegger, Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" (Cosmos)
Vasily Kalinnikov, Symhony #2 (Radames)
Aram Khachaturian, Symphony #2 "The Bell" (techniquest)
Boris Lyatoshynsky, Symphony #3 (Rhombic)
Robert Moran, Requiem: Chant du Cygne (PetrB)
Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor (mmsbls)
Joseph Marx, Quartetto Chromatico, 1948 rev. (Berlioznestpasmort)
Jean-Joseph Cassanea de Mondonville, Cæli Enarrant (PrimoUomo)
Luigi Nono, La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (violadude)
Andrezj Panufnik, Sinfonia Sacra (MagneticGhost)
Walter Piston, Symphony #2 (Arpeggio)
Max Reger, Eine romantische Suite Op. 125 (millionrainbows)
Anton Reicha, Wind Quintet Op. 100 #5 in A minor (Winterreisender)
Ferdinand Ries, Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott, Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Anton Rubinstein, Piano Concerto #3, Op. 45 (Tristsan)
Franz Schmidt, Symphony #4 in C major (Mahlerian)
Richard Strauss, Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano l.h. and orch (moody)
Igor Stravinsky, Ebony Concerto (dgee)
Francisco Tarrega, the Little Musical Box (Ingelou)
Joaquin Turina, Piano Trio #1, Op.35 (revdrdave)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarębski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

KenOC said:


> Hmmm, up to 37. What are we going to do with this list?


We'll force feed it on all newcomers and tell them they can't join our elite group until they have listened to every work listed! :lol:

Kevin


----------



## jim prideaux

Having lent my support to Kalinnikov but not been mentioned in your final list can I now make my suggestion;-Martinu 2nd symphony.


----------



## PetrB

jim prideaux said:


> Having lent my support to Kalinnikov but not been mentioned in your final list can I now make my suggestion;-Martinu 2nd symphony.


If you don't know Martinu's Double Concerto for two string orchestras, piano and timpani, you might want to reserve judgement as to which of his pieces you would want to cite


----------



## ArtMusic

Any piece written by the great Sembiin Gonchigsumlaa, which is astounding nobody on this board has ever mentioned of.


----------



## PetrB

Kevin Pearson said:


> We'll force feed it on all newcomers and tell them they can't join our elite group until they have listened to every work listed! :lol:
> 
> Kevin


It is in the elitist handbook in the earlier chapters ~ _Learn the obscure before the sure (bets)._


----------



## jim prideaux

PetrB said:


> If you don't know Martinu's Double Concerto for two string orchestras, piano and timpani, you might want to reserve judgement as to which of his pieces you would want to cite


yes I do know it and would like to persist with 2nd,primarily because of slow movement


----------



## Nereffid

Hmmm, lots of ideas popping into my head but I'll go with Schnittke's polystylistic Concerto grosso no.1.


----------



## joen_cph

Nørgård´s piano concerto "In Due Tempi" (1995), because it represents such a refreshing bid in relation to the often-heard 18th - early 20th century canon, and because of its complex, varied, and occasionally "jazzy" feeling - perhaps also indicative of future multi-cultural influences in the whole field of classical music. Polystylism, definitely.

Maybe in a way it lacks a real, melodic _Adagio_ section, but still ...


----------



## Pip

I would nominate Symphony no 3 by Arnold Bax - does not get much publicity.
I have the 1943 recording by Barbirolli, but there are one or two modern ones.


----------



## Pip

For Cosmos - he said that he did not know of a recording








I have this and it is good. I also have the live performance as well(of the third)


----------



## PetrB

Pip said:


> For Cosmos - he said that he did not know of a recording
> View attachment 34880
> 
> 
> I have this and it is good. I also have the live performance as well(of the third)


My preference lies far away from von Karajan... I think it would be hard to go wrong with this one... Serge Baudo, conductor.
http://www.amazon.com/Honegger-Symphonies-Arthur/dp/B00000JMZ9


----------



## Headphone Hermit

KenOC said:


> Hmmm, up to 37. What are we going to do with this list?


I'm doing what I can, Ken!!!

I'm rooting out those that are lurking on my shelves and dusting them off to give them a good listening to .... and looking up totally new pieces on t'internet .... oh, and plugging them on the 'Current listening thread' .... there's a good month's worth on this list at one-a-day

Thanks, Ken - a great thread :tiphat:


----------



## Rhombic

I was positively surprised by the THIRD movement of Balakirev's Symphony No. 1 in C Major. After a bland and slightly unoriginal first movement, the absolutely amazing third movement is similar in both attitude and beauty to the third movement in Borodin's Second Symphony. Of course, both of them belonged to the Mighty Handful, but I didn't really think that Balakirev would have been able to compose such a masterpiece


Spoiler



(definitely not after that absolutely disastrous first movement)


.


----------



## Mister Man

A Fugal Concerto, for flute, oboe, and string orchestra. By Gustav Holst.

http://www.amazon.com/Holst-Concerto-Violins-Without-Movement/dp/B00119XRWM


----------



## BurningDesire

Frank Zappa's piece "The Little House I Used to Live In" is brilliant, and should be well known. Really that goes for his whole output, but that piece in particular is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## KenOC

42 now. In a bit these will be placed in the sticky thread "Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists," without the names of the contributors. Any final additions or changes, please get them in soon. Burning Desire, I'll add yours. Thanks!

Arnold Bax, Symphony #3 (Pip)
Ernst Bloch, Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Alexander Borodin, Symphony #1 in E flat major (Richannes Wrahms)
Havergal Brian, A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Benjamin Britten, Cello Symphony Op. 68 (KenOC)
Alfredo Casella, Symphony #2 (GioCar)
Ernest Chausson, Symphony in B-flat major (senza sordino)
John Dowland, Semper Dowland semper dolens (Taggart)
William Duckworth, Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Guillaume Dufay, Missa L'homme arme (Chordalrock)
Howard Hanson, Symphony #3 (cournot)
Lou Harrison, Symphony #3 (Kevin Pearson)
Josef Mattias Hauer, Etudes (quack)
Bernard Herrmann, Symphony (Alfacharger)
Gustav Holst, A Fugal Concerto, for flute, oboe, and string orchestra (Mister Man)
Arthur Honegger, Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" (Cosmos)
Vasily Kalinnikov, Symhony #2 (Radames)
Aram Khachaturian, Symphony #2 "The Bell" (techniquest)
Boris Lyatoshynsky, Symphony #3 (Rhombic)
Robert Moran, Requiem: Chant du Cygne (PetrB)
Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor (mmsbls)
Joseph Marx, Quartetto Chromatico, 1948 rev. (Berlioznestpasmort)
Bohuslav Martinu, Symphony #2 (jim prideaux)
Jean-Joseph Cassanea de Mondonville, Cæli Enarrant (PrimoUomo)
Luigi Nono, La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (violadude)
Per Nørgård, Piano Concerto "In Due Tempi" (joen_cph
Andrezj Panufnik, Sinfonia Sacra (MagneticGhost)
Walter Piston, Symphony #2 (Arpeggio)
Max Reger, Eine romantische Suite Op. 125 (millionrainbows)
Anton Reicha, Wind Quintet Op. 100 #5 in A minor (Winterreisender)
Ferdinand Ries, Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem, Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott, Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Anton Rubinstein, Piano Concerto #3, Op. 45 (Tristsan)
Franz Schmidt, Symphony #4 in C major (Mahlerian)
Alfred Schnittke, Concerto Grosso #1 (Nereffid)
Richard Strauss, Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano l.h. and orch (moody)
Igor Stravinsky, Ebony Concerto (dgee)
Francisco Tarrega, the Little Musical Box (Ingelou)
Joaquin Turina, Piano Trio #1, Op.35 (revdrdave)
William Walton, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Juliusz Zarebski, Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## Trout

If it meets Ken's selective qualifications, I choose my favorite cello concerto: the one by *Gerald Finzi*. Written at the end of his career as his last opus, I think the concerto is the culmination of his style with his unbridled lyricism. It is by no means obscure, but I certainly would not mind hearing more recordings of it. The one on Naxos is my main reference.


----------



## SimonNZ

If I can't choose Monteverdi's Selva Morale can I choose William Byrd's "The Battell" (from My Ladye Nevell's Booke)?

I assume I can't simply choose My Ladye Nevell's Booke as its also a collection, though like the Monteverdi its something I think of as one big work and deserves to be much better known in its entirety.


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

Liszt -- Annees de pelerinage






Liszt received a lot of flak for being an overtly virtuosic piano writer, but this proves without a shadow of doubt that he was also a legit composer, capable of great depth, and not just showmanship. Funny that it's not among his more famous pieces.


----------



## PetrB

This is catalyzed by the above post mentioning Liszt's _Années de pèlerinage_ collection of pieces, but many another mention in this thread is of something similar in that many of the works here are fairly well-known.

So many of the works listed here are known to those with a fairly good breadth of "repertoire recognition," making what is called here less-known or obscure-ish a highly relative call.

For the listener who is only aware of the Headliner Composers and a handful of their best known works, all of the pieces listed here could be news. To someone else, a percentage of what is known from this list is easily in the high 90's, if not 100%.


----------



## EdwardBast

Since at least three people have mentioned Nikolai Myaskovsky and not one of them was able to decide which symphony to nominate, I will use my vote to nominate his Ninth Symphony in E minor. One of the few modern composers for whom the ninth symphony is an early work.


----------



## Kivimees

Granville Bantock - Celtic Symphony


----------



## moody

SergeOfArniVillage said:


> Liszt -- Annees de pelerinage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liszt received a lot of flak for being an overtly virtuosic piano writer, but this proves without a shadow of doubt that he was also a legit composer, capable of great depth, and not just showmanship. Funny that it's not among his more famous pieces.


I disagree, I'm quite sure it's very well known.


----------



## jim prideaux

Trout said:


> If it meets Ken's selective qualifications, I choose my favorite cello concerto: the one by *Gerald Finzi*. Written at the end of his career as his last opus, I think the concerto is the culmination of his style with his unbridled lyricism. It is by no means obscure, but I certainly would not mind hearing more recordings of it. The one on Naxos is my main reference.
> 
> View attachment 34960


When I was considering which piece to nominate I ironically forgot about this piece-ironically because I have spent an inordinate amount of time 'banging on' about it on threads and to friends-so thanks for picking it out!


----------



## Xaltotun

I'll chime in for Franz Schmidt's _Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln_, a soul-shaking oratorio from the horror-filled 20th century. I've only heard one recording (Welser-Möst), but it's all I need.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I want to nominate two,
So that's what I'm going to do!

1. Bantock: Fifine at the Fair
A work that runs the whole gamut of emotions, it contains stunningly colourful orchestration, a good substantial solo part for the viola player, and a wonderful cadenza for the clarinet. Also plenty of memorable tunes- and passion, especially in the following performance:








2. Moeran: Cello Concerto
There is, so one is led to believe, a dearth of good cello concertos, well here is one that is beautifully written for the instrument, and on which the orchestra never swamps the cello- it should be a staple of the repertoire, and here's the best performance too:


----------



## KenOC

Thank you for nominating two. I have selected the first.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven's Egmont is a treasure for sure that ought to be better known.


----------



## KenOC

Florestan said:


> Beethoven's Egmont is a treasure for sure that ought to be better known.


Are you speaking of the full incidental music with soprano and so forth, or just the overture? If the latter, it's hard to imagine a better-known piece...


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

I guess if you're plumbing the depths of the most obscure and underplayed in ratio to deserving quality:





. -- Night on Bald Mountain, Mussorgsky-Cherkov transcribed for solo piano. Beautiful, fascinating music, but you really have to hunt to find something like it.

Or is that one well-known too?


----------



## hpowders

I don't know if I've mentioned this one already and I'm not going through 9 pages to find out but the Franz Schmidt Fourth Symphony deserves to be heard. Anyone who loves Richard Strauss should love this.
I recommend Zubin Mehta with the Vienna Philharmonic. It's one of Mehta's few direct hits, in my opinion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> Are you speaking of the full incidental music with soprano and so forth, or just the overture? If the latter, it's hard to imagine a better-known piece...


I am speaking of the entire work with soprano and even the spoken parts.


----------



## Guest

Gotta add some lush romanticism -

Joseph Canteloube's Suite "Dans la montagne" for violin and piano, written in 1905. It brings me great joy from the opening notes.

Canteloube of course is known almost exclusively for his songs but this is my favorite work of his.


----------



## KenOC

Florestan said:


> I am speaking of the entire work with soprano and even the spoken parts.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Guest

SergeOfArniVillage said:


> Liszt -- Annees de pelerinage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liszt received a lot of flak for being an overtly virtuosic piano writer, but this proves without a shadow of doubt that he was also a legit composer, capable of great depth, and not just showmanship. Funny that it's not among his more famous pieces.


I know that others have said so too but this is probably one of Liszt's most famous works.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

cournot said:


> Although Hanson's Second Symphony gets all the good press, I rather prefer his Symphony 3, especially in the impressive Mercury recording conducted by Hanson himself. The reminders of Sibelius are very welcome to my ear and I think that the typical concert goer would find it easy to like this piece.
> 
> Hanson was obviously too old fashioned for the age. I remember speaking to a professor of music about Hanson's work at a party. His only comment was, "Oh. That fascist." He didn't explain.


That has to rank as one of the most misplaced epithets I've heard - Hanson was _more_ American than apple pie. I recollect hearing that he once met Hitler on the other side of a revolving door and regretted not doing him in right then and there and sparing the world a lot of trouble. Might your professor have, bizarrely, confused him with Knut _Hamsun_? As for 'old-fashioned,' the charge might be true were it not that his work is both listenable and interesting. For more challenging compositions, try his: piano concerto and _Mosaics_.


----------



## moody

SergeOfArniVillage said:


> I guess if you're plumbing the depths of the most obscure and underplayed in ratio to deserving quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . -- Night on Bald Mountain, Mussorgsky-Cherkov transcribed for solo piano. Beautiful, fascinating music, but you really have to hunt to find something like it.
> 
> Or is that one well-known too?


You want the more obscure Liszt,here's some.
"Chaconne et Sarabande d'Almira", "In festo Transfigurationis D.n.J.C." How about those ?


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

Awesome, I'll check it out sometime :-D


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

BurningDesire said:


> Frank Zappa's piece "The Little House I Used to Live In" is brilliant, and should be well known. Really that goes for his whole output, but that piece in particular is stunningly beautiful.


I TOTALLY forgot how much I loved this work - thank you for the memory!


----------



## GreenMamba

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> That has to rank as one of the most misplaced epithets I've heard - Hanson was _more_ American than apple pie. I recollect hearing that he once met Hitler on the other side of a revolving door and regretted not doing him in right then and there and sparing the world a lot of trouble. Might your professor have, bizarrely, confused him with Knut _Hamsun_? As for 'old-fashioned,' the charge might be true were it not that his work is both listenable and interesting. For more challenging compositions, try his: piano concerto and _Mosaics_.


The Hanson "fascist" comment may have been about the way he ran the Eastman School of Music. I recall reading somewhere that he was a bit heavy-handed in his administration. Or it could have been about his music: someone claiming his conservatism was fascistic (people did say things like this once, and maybe still do).

I still wouldn't endorse the comment either way, but people do use the word "fascist" loosely in causal conversation.

ADD: since we're talking about Hanson a bit, I'd recommend the following article on him. It mentions the Hitler bump, says Hanson referred to himself as a 'benevolent dictator,' and has a nice anecdote about him and Toscanini.

http://www.lib.rochester.edu/index.cfm?page=3483&y=1981&v=43&i=3&p=2


----------



## KenOC

Michael Steinberg tells an amusing story about Hanson (stop me if I've told this before):

Early in my time as a music critic, I once referred to his Romantic Symphony as "Sibelian slush." Some five or six years later I met Hanson for the first time at an international music critics' symposium at Eastman. Hanson, who spoke at the opening session, had something individual and appropriate to say to each of the dozen and a half participants. When he came to me, he told the "Sibelian slush" story. Then, after a beautifully timed silence, he added: "Of course Mr. Steinberg was quite wrong. [Applause]. It is my _Nordic _Symphony that is 'Sibelian slush.' "


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> I don't know if I've mentioned this one already and I'm not going through 9 pages to find out but the Franz Schmidt Fourth Symphony deserves to be heard. Anyone who loves Richard Strauss should love this.
> I recommend Zubin Mehta with the Vienna Philharmonic. It's one of Mehta's few direct hits, in my opinion.


Already on the list courtesy of Mahlerian.


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> I don't know if I've mentioned this one already and I'm not going through 9 pages to find out but the Franz Schmidt Fourth Symphony deserves to be heard. Anyone who loves Richard Strauss should love this.


I _don't_ love Richard Strauss (generally), and I still love it! :cheers:


----------



## joen_cph

Agree that Mehta in Schmidt´s 4th is good. There´s also an interesting, quite different old recording with Rudolf Moralt conducting http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Jan11/Schmidt4_8572118.htm, whereas Rajter´s seems poor (laid-back and uniform). Haven´t heard Welser-Möst in that symphony, or others.


----------



## bassClef

I really don't know what isn't well known amongst you learned people. But if I were to pick some great pieces that might perhaps have passed a few of you by:

Komei Abe - Sinfonietta
Veljo Tormis - Overture #2 for Orchestra
Zdenek Fibich - 3rd Symphony


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> I _don't_ love Richard Strauss (generally), and I still love it! :cheers:


I don't love Richard Strauss either. I was attempting to let folks know what kind of sound to expect in case they take my advice and actually listen to it for the first time.


----------



## hpowders

bassClef said:


> I really don't know what isn't well known amongst you learned people. But if I were to pick some great pieces that might perhaps have passed a few of you by:
> 
> Komei Abe - Sinfonietta
> Veljo Tormis - Overture #2 for Orchestra
> Zdenek Fibich - 3rd Symphony


What makes you think any of those three would have passed us by?


----------



## PetrB

Rhombic said:


> *I'm sure that in the year 2200, they will call this period of time the Musical Dark Ages (no important musical movements between 1970-2014, when compared to other periods of time).*


*

Surely, you've got to be either completely uniformed or you are having us on!*


----------



## Blancrocher

PetrB said:


> Surely, you've got to be either completely uniformed or having us on!


Regardless, I'm curious about what happens in 2014 to end the supposed period of drought.


----------



## SimonNZ

bassClef said:


> I really don't know what isn't well known amongst you learned people.


I thought the idea of this was to pick pieces that may perhaps be recognised by TC members, but more specifically deserve wider familiarity and success (in the manner of, say, Gorecki's Third).


----------



## KenOC

bassClef said:


> I really don't know what isn't well known amongst you learned people. But if I were to pick some great pieces that might perhaps have passed a few of you by:
> 
> Komei Abe - Sinfonietta
> Veljo Tormis - Overture #2 for Orchestra
> Zdenek Fibich - 3rd Symphony


One please! And as SimonNZ says, it doesn't really have to be all that obscure, simply a piece you think should be better known. Any of these three would be new to me, but of course I'm a musical peasant (as has been pointed out before). :tiphat: [A hat-tip in lieu of a forelock-tug, not having that particular emoticon available]


----------



## PetrB

Blancrocher said:


> Regardless, I'm curious about what happens in 2014 to end the supposed period of drought.


What drought? It is a flood!


----------



## science

Well, I guess I dare...

Hindemith's _Ludus Tonalis_.

Here's a snippet of a review by Steve Schwartz that is bound to warm many hearts here (http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/h/hyp66824a.php):

_I have no idea why the music of Hindemith currently lies under such a cloud, other than there's a lot of it and it's easier to ignore it than to engage with it. In a way, Hindemith made a huge career mistake by setting himself as the polemic opposite to Schoenberg and dodecaphony - the anti-Schoenberg - because he mistakenly believed that tonality was "natural." As a result he became a punching bag for the other side, which excommunicated him from the One True Church of Modernism and buried his music. Ironically, late Schoenberg and late Hindemith sound very much alike, never mind the procedures they use. But it's been years since serialism had anything like a hegemony among composers. Why Hindemith's reputation should still languish in the cellar remains a mystery to me._


----------



## bassClef

So sorry - didn't read the thread rules.


----------



## KenOC

Here's the final list, contributors removed. 53 suggestions from 53 members:

Granville Bantock - Celtic Symphony (Kivimees)
Granville Bantock - Fifine at the Fair (ShropshireMoose)
Arnold Bax - Symphony #3 (Pip)
Ludwig van Beethoven - Egmont, complete incidental music (Florestan)
Ernst Bloch - Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Alexander Borodin - Symphony #1 in E flat major (Richannes Wrahms)
Havergal Brian - A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Benjamin Britten - Cello Symphony Op. 68 (KenOC)
William Byrd - The Battell, from My Ladye Nevvell's Booke (SimonNZ)
Joseph Canteloube - Suite "Dans la montagne" for violin and piano (BPS)
Alfredo Casella - Symphony #2 (GioCar)
Ernest Chausson - Symphony in B-flat major (senza sordino)
John Dowland - Semper Dowland semper dolens (Taggart)
William Duckworth - Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Guillaume Dufay - Missa L'homme arme (Chordalrock)
Gerald Finzi - Cello Concerto (Trout)
Howard Hanson - Symphony #3 (cournot)
Lou Harrison - Symphony #3 (Kevin Pearson)
Josef Mattias Hauer - Etudes (quack)
Bernard Herrmann - Symphony (Alfacharger)
Paul Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis (science)
Gustav Holst - A Fugal Concerto for flute, oboe, and string orchestra (Mister Man)
Arthur Honegger - Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" (Cosmos)
Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3 (mmsbls)
Vasily Kalinnikov - Symhony #2 (Radames)
Aram Khachaturian - Symphony #2 "The Bell" (techniquest)
Franz Liszt - Annees de pelerinage (SergeOfArniVillage)
Boris Lyatoshynsky - Symphony #3 (Rhombic)
Robert Moran - Requiem: Chant du Cygne (PetrB)
Joseph Marx - Quartetto Chromatico,1948 rev. (berlioznestpasmort)
Bohuslav Martinů - Symphony #2 (jim prideaux)
Jean-Joseph Cassanea de Mondonville - Cæli Enarrant (PrimoUomo)
Nikolai Myaskovsky - Symphony #9 in E minor (EdwardBast)
Luigi Nono - La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (violadude)
Per Nørgård - Piano Concerto "In Due Tempi" (joen_cph)
Andrezj Panufnik - Sinfonia Sacra (MagneticGhost)
Walter Piston - Symphony #2 (arpeggio)
Max Reger - Eine romantische Suite Op. 125 (millionrainbows)
Anton Reicha - Wind Quintet Op. 100 #5 in A minor (Winterreisender)
Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem - Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott - Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Anton Rubinstein - Piano Concerto #3 Op. 45 (Tristan)
Franz Schmidt - Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln (Xaltotun)
Franz Schmidt - Symphony #4 in C major (Mahlerian/hpowders)
Alfred Schnittke - Concerto Grosso #1 (Nereffid)
Richard Strauss - Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano l.h. and orch (moody)
Igor Stravinsky - Ebony Concerto (dgee)
Francisco Tarrega - the Little Musical Box (Ingélou)
Joaquin Turina - Piano Trio #1 Op. 35 (revdrdave)
William Walton - Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Frank Zappa - The Little House I Used to Live In (BurningDesire)
Juliusz Zarębski - Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## Physix

Allan Pettersson's Symphony 6 & 7.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti 12 piano sonatas.


----------



## SimonNZ

I look forward to going through that tasty-looking list systematically. Thanks KenOC!

(didn't the Liszt suggestion get changed?)


----------



## KenOC

Liszt? Maybe I missed that. Do you have a post number?


----------



## SimonNZ

Starts at 117 - but I was thinking of the exchange at 138/9, where moody suggests a less familiar option to Serge.


----------



## KenOC

Thanks. I can't see that the person who suggested the Liszt changed his mind though. Unless I'm missing something (which happens these days with increasing frequency).


----------



## arpeggio

*Observations*

Observations:

Ken. A good thread. First one of yours I rated *****. Many new fine works to explore. This is the reason this is a good thread. We are not being told what music to avoid. I never learn anything from "negative waves".

Interesting. Over half are 20th century including a few adventuresome ones. Maybe 20th century classical is better than some claim.


----------



## LovroVonMatacic

The more I listen to classical music, the more recordings I realize fall under the above category, "...deserves to be better known"


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

KenOC said:


> 42 now. In a bit these will be placed in the sticky thread "Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists," without the names of the contributors.


Actually, the Leadership Team discussed this- and in keeping with the way we did things in our "recommended books" thread, we'd prefer to mention the people doing the recommending when working with such a list.

Of course, thanks go out to everyone who contributed...


----------



## PetrB

arpeggio said:


> Observations:
> 
> Ken. A good thread. First one of yours I rated *****. Many new fine works to explore. This is the reason this is a good thread. We are not being told what music to avoid. I never learn anything from "negative waves".
> 
> Interesting. Over half are 20th century including a few adventuresome ones. Maybe 20th century classical is better than some claim.


Thought it does not seem apparent to some, the "Pro" post of something recommended out of genuine enthusiasm goes a lot farther than any negative, 'this music is crap' kind of post. Genuine enthusiasm makes the enthusiast a highly effective salesmen


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

BurningDesire said:


> Frank Zappa's piece "The Little House I Used to Live In" is brilliant, and should be well known. Really that goes for his whole output, but that piece in particular is stunningly beautiful.


I like my weeny sandwich burnt too


----------



## hpowders

Ives Concord Piano Sonata.
Truly one of the great piano sonatas.
I hardly ever see it mentioned on TC.


----------



## mmsbls

hpowders said:


> I hardly ever see it mentioned on TC.


You may not have seen people discuss it on TC, but actually it's commonly brought up here. It's listed in the _TC Top 200 Recommended Solo Keyboard Works_, _The Modern Classical Music Project_, Ives composer guestbook, _The Classical Music Project_, and many other posts. I've generally felt that many members view it as a rather important work.

Still I think it's reasonable to suggest that it "deserves to be better known".


----------



## hpowders

mmsbls said:


> You may not have seen people discuss it on TC, but actually it's commonly brought up here. It's listed in the _TC Top 200 Recommended Solo Keyboard Works_, _The Modern Classical Music Project_, Ives composer guestbook, _The Classical Music Project_, and many other posts. I've generally felt that many members view it as a rather important work.
> 
> Still I think it's reasonable to suggest that it "deserves to be better known".


Thanks for the information!


----------



## worov

This deserves to be better known :


----------



## Matsps

Definitely definitely definitely Alkan - Symphony for Solo Piano 




The themes are outstanding and you could easily think this is a piece by a more ambitious Liszt or Chopin. Normally, I would frown upon someone calling a none-orchestral piece a symphony, but this piece really bring the full potential of the piano to bear and the orchestra is not really missed. It has moments of beauty, of tension, of powerful intensity and emotion. Musically, I would put this right up there with the Chopin Ballades, the Liszt Piano Sonata and other such pieces, but if you mention it to almost anyone classically inclined (even pianists), it's rare they know the composer, let alone this wonderful piece... =/


----------



## SimonNZ

I've been working through the list in no particular order and loving what I'm hearing!

Special mention to PetrB's recommendation of Robert Moran's Requiem: Chant du Cygne. That one knocked by socks off.

It would be very cool if this list idea could be used as a template for more, but on different themes.


----------



## mmsbls

SimonNZ said:


> It would be very cool if this list idea could be used as a template for more, but on different themes.


I thought of that as well. We could follow the lead of the TC Top Recommended lists and ask for works that deserve to be better known in areas such as:

Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, Modern, and Contemporary music.
Concertos, Chamber, Opera, Choral, Art Song, etc.
Other categories (percussion, ???)

Perhaps we could use this thread to discuss other such threads, and when someone wants to start such a thread, they fire it up.


----------



## PetrB

jim prideaux said:


> yes I do know it and would like to persist with 2nd,primarily because of slow movement


So what is that remarkable second movment of the Double Concerto, then, chopped liver?


----------



## Simon Moon

Samuel Barber - 1st Piano Concerto


----------



## cwarchc

Penderecki - Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

I think Diabelli's Sonatina in G major, Op. 168, No. 2 should be better known. It is a very simple piece of music, and could be put into the intermediate level, but it has an eloquent sound to it.


----------



## BurningDesire

hpowders said:


> Ives Concord Piano Sonata.
> Truly one of the great piano sonatas.
> I hardly ever see it mentioned on TC.


I find myself constantly bringing it up. It is an amazing piece of music, one of the best ever written for the instrument.


----------



## Oskaar

This is a good thread, and I like that people have to narrow it down. That make people submit the creme dela creme. Personally I cant sort my brain rigt now, so I must come back later. I am not knowing how well a work is known, so I just post when I find a gem outside the main streem. And I will visit regularly for ideas. And I hope it is ok to post once in a while when I find a gem, not only once.


----------



## KenOC

The list built up in this thread was posted in the "Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists" thread some time ago. Just so you know that the list in this thread is no longer being maintained.


----------



## hpowders

BurningDesire said:


> I find myself constantly bringing it up. It is an amazing piece of music, one of the best ever written for the instrument.


Yes it is! I adore it from beginning to end; an absolute kaleidoscope of musical color. What a genius Ives was!


----------



## Vesteralen

Haven't read all eleven pages, but I'd vote for Novak's *Lady Godiva *Op 41.


----------



## Itullian

Does opera count?
William Tell, an awesome opera,
not just an overture.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven's Creatures of Prometheus, the whole work, not just the overture.


----------



## Polyphemus

Did no one think to mention Robert Simpson.


----------



## Guest

Dieter Schnebel and his _Sinfonie X_ are so unknown that people think Brian's Gothic Symphony is long


----------



## hpowders

The Schuman Symphonies, especially 6, 8 and 10. Some of the best music ever written by an American composer.


----------



## ptr

nathanb said:


> Dieter Schnebel and his _Sinfonie X_ are so unknown that people think Brian's Gothic Symphony is long


The 1992 Donaueschinger Musiktage CD set seems to bee the only one missing from my collection, chucks! Will have to track it down!

/ptr


----------



## Celloman

ptr said:


> The 1992 Donaueschinger Musiktage CD set seems to bee the only one missing from my collection, chucks!


Give me a buzz when you find it.


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

Thread necromancy. Arise, o monster! IT’S ALIVE!

Hello from 5 years or so in the future. Literally no one cares anymore, I’m sure, but in reply to those who said that my choices weren’t at all obscure, I’m sure you’re 100% correct, speaking on behalf of the world scene. However, where I live in North Carolina, no one knows anything about classical music. Like, at all. The only reason people have ever heard Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 is because it’s on a cartoon. People have never heard of Ravel. Chopin wrote “etudes?” What’re those? Etc. I should have taken into account how, erm, sheltered my area is, before commenting ^_^ Also, I appreciate the Liszt suggestions I was given, it was awesome to hear them! There’s a channel on YouTube that has a TON of piano transcriptions I never knew about, in fact. I learned of it about 6months ago, or so.

This thread still has a relevant topic, and always will, so I don’t feel bad reviving it. Have fun.


----------



## Roger Knox

SergeOfArniVillage said:


> This thread still has a relevant topic, and always will, so I don't feel bad reviving it. Have fun.


"Deserves to be better known" always raises the question of level -- known by existing on YouTube, or, known by being included on the Berlin Philharmonic's main series for 2019-20, mean different things! And you have to consider the different kinds of listeners or readers. As for how much music one brain can handle, er, Know Thyself. And even though Franz Schmidt's Symphony No. 2 (not on this thread's list) finally made it onto the Berlin Philharmonic's main series ... it still deserves to be better known.


----------



## chu42

Charles Ives deserves to be in the standard repertoire, especially his 4th Symphony and Violin Sonatas. To answer the question I suppose I'd have to go with the 4th Symphony.


----------



## science

If you really believe a work should be better known, you can help make it happen at the Talk Classical project.


----------



## Botschaft

Beethoven’s Ninth, of course.


----------

